# 13 x 4 in. X-Tracs - How are they in deep snow?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm wondering how you guys are finding your 13 x 4 inch X Tracs. I notice even the cheapest blowers are equipped with 15 x 5 tires these days and I'm kind of wishing my new 826 OE had them.

I've got a bad case of tire/wheel envy. :grin:

I've been trying to find any vids showing good performance of this size/style tire but there doesn't seem to be alot of PowerMax videos on YouTube.

I'm afraid I might have to spring for a set of chains. I do see a lot of vids where guys are not getting much traction. I expect to be dealing with a few 2 ft.+ snow storms this winter.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't have experience with that particular size. However the Carlisle X-Trac is a very aggressive tread design and performs well in the snow and ice. It probably wouldn't be too difficult to change the wheels and tires to larger ones if you had to. I assume the axle diameter is the same correct me if I'm wrong. See how it goes this may not be necessary if your surface is relatively smooth with no deep ruts, I doubt you'll have an issue with the smaller tires. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

You won't have any trouble with them . I have an Ariens with snow hogs on it that are about the same size and have no issues with them. X-tracs are better tires.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have the... X-Trac 13X4X6 on my 1971 Ariens. I bought them in October of 2009 for $65.72. It was a good amount of money and I wish I paid less, but they are well worth having. I have a slight upgrade going up to my garage and towards the backyard and they never spin... they also are amazing in the 40' wide apron area and... I always use her with the differencial in the (out) position.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

*Thank you guys for the great follow ups.* I wouldn't be doubting the tires on any level surface but do have a slight incline and am worried about trying to throw snow going up that slippery incline. *Halfway through the winter I always have a permanent under layer of slippery icy snow that's been compacted down. I suspect that's where and when I will have my problems getting traction.*

I might add that the 13 x 4 wheels/tires don't look nearly as impressive in the Home Depot pictures as they do in real life. When I go in the garage and see them I always think they look much bigger and more capable than in the pics.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you read my comment? I mentioned that I have a slight upgrade/incline also. (And I swear that it keeps getting bigger and taller every year... LOL) If you are always going over snow, the X-Trac will grab and bite. If you are going over ice, I can not comment on that. But I can assure you that there is not... a better sno thro tire out there then the X-Trac and I am sure alot of the guys will agree with me. 



barney said:


> *Thank you guys for the great follow ups.* I wouldn't be doubting the tires on any level surface but do have a slight incline and am worried about trying to throw snow going up that slippery incline. *Halfway through the winter I always have a permanent under layer of slippery icy snow that's been compacted down. I suspect that's where and when I will have my problems getting traction.*
> 
> I might add that the 13 x 4 wheels/tires don't look nearly as impressive in the Home Depot pictures as they do in real life. When I go in the garage and see them I always think they look much bigger and more capable than in the pics.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> Did you read my comment? I mentioned that I have a slight upgrade/incline also. (And I swear that it keeps getting bigger and taller every year... LOL) If you are always going over snow, the X-Trac will grab and bite. If you are going over ice, I can not comment on that. But I can assure you that there is not... a better sno thro tire out there then the X-Trac and I am sure alot of the guys will agree with me.



Yes I read that and it gladdened my little heart. :smile_big:


----------



## wdavids (Aug 9, 2017)

I have had a 724 with those tires for the last 2 seasons, and like you have often wondered why Toro does not use larger tires. No significant incline on my home driveway, and I generally clear to pavement, so no real test there. However, I also cleared my camp drive with the Toro last year, which is 125' of gravel plus a parking area, and I cannot get up there right after each storm. Last year I had to clear a few days after 30 inches fell on top of ice and compacted snow. Those tires did surprisingly well, as did the blower given that the snow was near or at the top of the bucket even after settling for a few days. No real incline, however.


----------

